# Банки для массажа. Баночный массаж



## Роман Олегович (4 Мар 2011)

Уважаемые, доктора, и остальные участники форума!

Мне бы хотелось поговорить с Вами об эффективности баночного массажа при заболевании позвоночника. Ведь как мы знаем, для профилактики и лечения некоторых травм и заболеваний применяется баночный массаж (вакуум-терапия). По-вашему мнению, насколько этот массаж эффективен, какая польза от него при заболевании позвоночника? Хотелось бы послушать мнения людей имеющих (имевших) разные проблемы со спиной (остеохондроз и т.п.), которые испытали на себе результативность этого массажа. Помимо всего этого, хотелось бы краем вопроса обсудить разновидность самих "банок", так как на сегодняшний день они имеются в неограниченном ассортименте. Сам я использую классический вариант "банок" (на спирту).  Но на сегодняшний день существует более комфортные варианты "банок" (с присосками, "банки" с насосом, пластиковые  и т.п.). Чем только Китай не подсобит больному Западу. Не спорю, "банка и в Африке банка", но что Вы можете сказать про свой более удобный, комфортный вариант (свою банку)?

Спасибо за внимание!aiwan


----------



## Моби Дик (18 Июл 2011)

Успешно используем силиконовые банки, которые рекламируют как средство избавления от целлюлита ) причем, набора из 2-х штук вполне достаточно.


----------



## zdorovayaspina2012 (30 Июл 2011)

Мне в клинике ставили банки с резиновым корпусом. Они удобны и просты в применении: сжал резиновый корпус, приставил банку к спине, отпустил корпус - банка присосалась.


----------



## Hellen (28 Окт 2011)

Банок действительно очень много  разных. Пробовала и селиконовые, и стеклянные с резиновой грушей на конце, и полностью резиновые. Все достаточно эффективны. Вакуумный массаж при заболеваниях позвоночника часто применяется и его основная цель это расслабить спазмированные мышцы (что уже облегчает болевой синдром) и усилить кровообращение в месте постановки банок, для лучшего питания больной области. По-моему, проще всего в использовании стеклянные банки с резиновой грушей на конце, продаются в сетевых аптеках в упаковках по 2 или по 6 штук.


----------



## abelar (30 Окт 2011)

Уважаемый Роман Олегович. Главное требование к банкам - возможность из стерилизации. Или, как минимум, возможность доказать органам дознания, что есть условия для их стерилизации и вы это делали.
В случае с китайскими винтовыми банками - это не реально. Китайцам хорошо. У них в нетрадиционной т.н. "китайской медицине" нет понятия микробной-вирусной инфекции. Что сыпной тиф - это от неправильного соотношения инь и янь в канале обогревателя мочевого пузыря....
У нас - сложнее. Прокуроры менее доверчивы.
Разумеется, мы спрашиваем каждого пациента перед процедурой: Не болел ли он:
1.Гепатитом
2. Герпесом
3.СПИдом
4.стрептококовой инфекцией
5. Справочку из КВД
....Ну и еще пару десятков популярных на курортах Китая, Индии,
Таиланда заболеваний, передающихся транскутанно.
Разумеется мы верим, что обработка спиртом - идеальная антисептика.
Разумеется, пациент думает, что банки новые, (из стерилизатора), что тот прыщавый паренёк, который только что вышел из нашего кабинета, не имел контакта с банками...
Разумеется, для своего ребенка. родственника, мы покупаем новые банки, а не тащим их с работы...
Поэтому:
-для себя и своих - китайскую механику индивидуального применения.
-для СЭС контроля - стекло и спирт. Желательно, чтобы количество комплектов в емкости для использованных банок , хоть как-то билось с числом принятых пациентов.
-а для пациентов - силикон. Дешево, нанотехнологично,многоразово!


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2013)

Я пользуюсь пластиковыми массажными банками при возникающем напряжении икроножных мышц. Ещё воротниковую зону ими прорабатываю.

Сначала несколько болезненно, но облегчение наступает всегда.
Руководствовалась вот этой инструкцией:


----------



## Julia_1008 (13 Авг 2018)

Добрый день, Уважаемые 
Фёдор Петрович @Доктор Ступин
Владимир Иванович, @Владимир Воротынцев, Андрей Иосифович @AIR ! 
И другие многоуважаемые специалисты

Подскажите, пожалуйста. Попала на приём к новому мануальному терапевту. Рекомендует китайской баночкой работать с области шва после операции дабы сделать его более подвижным и предотвратить скованность в движении/чтобы не прирос или что-то в этом роде 
 Типа массировать, кожу растягивать и стимулировать кровоснабжение.  Ваша мнение - Такая практика существует? Это можно делать, работает, нужно ли? И когда начинать можно?  
Моему шву 11 недель. 

Спасибо!!


----------



## AIR (14 Авг 2018)

Julia_1008 написал(а):


> Ваша мнение - Такая практика существует? Это можно делать, работает, нужно ли? И когда начинать можно?


Оценить состояние местных можно осмотром,  пальпацией и результат массажа также.  Поэтому все в зоне ответственности вашего мануального терапевта .


Julia_1008 написал(а):


> Попала на приём к новому мануальному терапевту. Рекомендует китайской баночкой работать с области шва после операции дабы сделать его более подвижным и предотвратить скованность в движении/чтобы не прирос или что-то в этом роде
> Типа массировать, кожу растягивать и стимулировать кровоснабжение.


Если осторожно, понемногу,  с маслом арники или того же розмарина, да с оценкой результата визуально и пальпации,  то вполне. ..  Если будет нехорошая реакция, то остановиться сразу..


----------



## Julia_1008 (14 Авг 2018)

@AIR, ясно, спасибо большое, Андрей Иосифович! Хорошего дня!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Авг 2018)

Вас просто  нагло "разводят"!


----------



## Julia_1008 (14 Авг 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вас просто  нагло "разводят"!


Владимир Иванович, а почему? От этого нет эффекта или вредно?
Предлагается это как дополнение к мануальной терапии...


----------



## darling (14 Фев 2021)

после силиконовых банок дважды образовывались пузыри,долго заживающие.Может,поставив банку водить по больному месту?

Отчего пузыри?


----------



## darling (14 Фев 2021)

Сделала массаж силиконовыми банками на бедра,с душистым маслицем.Скажу честно,на бедре где было место онемения-прошло,не совсем,конечно  Чувствую разницу до и после.


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> прошло,не совсем,конечно Чувствую разницу до и после.


зато боль от банок на бёдрах спровоцировала простелы. Эххххх!


----------

